# My First Canter...Did It On A Greeny! That Means...



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Today I did my first canter EVER on Tanoka. She was amazing.
I couldn't be happier right now, a little over a year with her and look where we are. I'm proud.

And thst means I got a little somethin' called freedom. I can tack her up whenever, go on trails, and much more. Today we set up her western bridle. It looks good on her! Tomorrow I'll take some pix and post a thread with the pictures.

Okay, here the video. 
Enjoy!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

:clap:Great job! Good girl Noka!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, you have a great seat! Good job. Is your horse a halflinger? I love that breed.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think me and Noka can go a long way


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

allison finch said:


> wow, you have a great seat! Good job. Is your horse a halflinger? I love that breed.


yep!!!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job, you have an awesome seat and your pony is adorable!


----------



## haflingerlover (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job Kenzie!! That is awesome, its hard to believe that she is riding... I remember when she was a baby filly. I to think you could go places with her just keep up the work. The more you ride and work together the better you will get and remember on days where its really hard just think about all the good times ahead.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks Samantha I finally have the nerve to wake up every morning at 530 before school to work with her. Just from that we went from no placing to a blue in 3 months


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Way to go! Great video, what a gorgeous girl! I imagine it must have been an awesome feeling, you guys will go far together!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WOO HOO, you guys look GREAT! Keep it up, girly!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.

And MM, I dunno who you were thinking of": the horse or the kid; but the kid was me


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

lildonkey8 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> And MM, I dunno who you were thinking of": the horse or the kid; but the kid was me


I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're talking about? My gorgeous girl comment? That was directed at your horse, hehe, although you're very pretty as well!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hehe OK!


----------

